# Netzteillüfter klackert leise



## Jimini (17. September 2011)

*Netzteillüfter klackert leise*

Hallo,
ich habe seit einigen Tagen das Problem, dass der Lüfter meines Pure Power BQT L7 (430 Watt, gekauft im Mai 2010) leise, aber dennoch deutlich hörbar, klackert. Am extremsten tritt das Geräusch direkt nach dem Einschalten auf, nach einiger Zeit wird es dann leiser. Es ist ein "tickendes Klackern" - es hängt natürlich nichts im Lüfter.
Als erste Maßnahme habe ich den Rechner ausgesaugt und den Staubsauger auch mal ans Netzteil gehalten - besonders dreckig war der Rechnerinnenraum allerdings nicht. Ich vermute, dass das Kugellager des Lüfters ein bisschen ausgelutscht ist - genau habe ich mir das noch nicht angesehen, da ich erstmal eine Antwort abwarten wollte, bevor ich das Netzteil aufmache.
Zählt sowas schon als Garantiefall oder muss ich mit dieser mutmaßlichen Materialermüdung leben?

Andere Lüfter kann ich ausschließen - ansonsten rotiert nur noch der Lüfter des CPU-Kühlers, den höre ich aber nicht. Ebenfalls kann ich den Umstand, dass das Netzteil einen knappen Zentimeter über dem CPU-Lüfter hängt, als Ursache ausschließen (Luftverwirbelungen o.ä.) - zum Einen hätte das Problem dann ja von Anfang an bestehen müssen, zum Anderen habe ich das Netzteil testweise außerhalb des Gehäuses betrieben, wo man das Klackern hören konnte.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Hansvonwurst (17. September 2011)

*AW: Netzteillüfter klackert leise*

Also ich hätte auch erstmal gesagt, dass was im NEtzteillüfter hängt, evtl. ein Kabel vom inneren des Netzteils.
Aber wenn dem nicht so ist, dann würde ich mal nett den Support anschreiben.


----------



## Jimini (17. September 2011)

*AW: Netzteillüfter klackert leise*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Also ich hätte auch erstmal gesagt, dass was im NEtzteillüfter hängt, evtl. ein Kabel vom inneren des Netzteils.
> Aber wenn dem nicht so ist, dann würde ich mal nett den Support anschreiben.


 
Ich dachte auch an ein Kabel, allerdings würde das eigentlich nicht plötzlich auftreten, denke ich. Zudem wird es ja mit der Zeit etwas leiser. Es ist wie gesagt auch kein scharfes Klacken, wie ich es kenne, wenn mal ein Kabel zu eng über den CPU-Lüfter gelegt wurde.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (19. September 2011)

*AW: Netzteillüfter klackert leise*

Hallo Jimini

Das hängt davon ab, wie leise der Lüfter klackert.
Wenn er nur Geräusche macht, wenn du das Ohr ans Netzteil hälst, ist alles in Ordnung, denn jeder Lüfter hat ein gewisse Geräuschniveau. Bei dem Klackern kann es sich z.B. um Motorgeräusche handeln. Das wäre dann nicht bedenklich und würde sich auch nicht negativ auf die Lebensdauer auswirken.

Ist das Geräusch hingegen noch aus einer größeren Entfernung (etwa 50cm) zu hören, könnte es auf einen defekten Lüfter hindeuten, dann könntest du darüber nachdenken, dein Gerät einzusenden.


----------



## Jimini (19. September 2011)

*AW: Netzteillüfter klackert leise*

Hallo Stefan,
vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Das Lüftergeräusch ist kein normales Rauschen, normalerweise höre ich die Lüfter meiner be-quiet!-Netzteile nur, wenn ich mit dem Ohr direkt am Gehäuse bin. 
Kann ich das Gerät auch direkt bei be quiet! umtauschen oder muss sowas zwingend über den Versender gehen? Bei meiner letzten Reklamation bei diesem Versand dauerte es 3 Monate, bis ich Ersatz bekam...

MfG Jimini


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (19. September 2011)

*AW: Netzteillüfter klackert leise*

Hallo

Da es sich um Endkunden Ware handelt, kannst du das Gerät auch direkt zu uns einsenden. Wir benötigen dazu nur eine Kopie deiner Rechnung, eine kurze Fehlerbeschreibung sowie das Produkt ohne alles. Das ganze solltest du gut verpackt, als versichertes Paket mit einem Paketdienst deiner Wahl an uns senden. Den Versand zu uns müsstest du übernehmen.


----------



## Jimini (19. September 2011)

*AW: Netzteillüfter klackert leise*

Super, dann werde ich das machen. Lässt sich blind abschätzen, wie lange so ein Vorgang dauern wird?

MfG Jimini


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (19. September 2011)

*AW: Netzteillüfter klackert leise*

Etwa 10 Arbeitstage, nach Eingang.


----------



## Jimini (23. September 2011)

*AW: Netzteillüfter klackert leise*

Das Problem scheint sich momentan in Luft aufgelöst zu haben, seit zwei Tagen höre ich das Netzteil wieder nur normal rauschen, ohne Störgeräusche. Dennoch danke für den Support!

MfG Jimini


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (26. September 2011)

*AW: Netzteillüfter klackert leise*

Hallo Jimini

Das klingt nicht schlecht, für uns 
Ich denke, dass du das Geräusch weiterhin im Auge behälst, oder?


----------



## Jimini (27. September 2011)

*AW: Netzteillüfter klackert leise*



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Hallo Jimini
> 
> Das klingt nicht schlecht, für uns
> Ich denke, dass du das Geräusch weiterhin im Auge behälst, oder?


 
Natürlich - genauer gesagt im Ohr 

MfG Jimini


----------

